# Pantograph or engraver question



## sailing_away (Aug 11, 2008)

I am considering designing a home made pantograph to be able to engrave on pens and possibly inlay.  I have seen a few posts and the occasional picture.  I am very fortunate to have access to a real nice machine shop.  Does anyone have any nice pictures or recommendations?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 13, 2008)

sailing_away said:


> I am considering designing a home made pantograph to be able to engrave on pens and possibly inlay.  I have seen a few posts and the occasional picture.  I am very fortunate to have access to a real nice machine shop.  Does anyone have any nice pictures or recommendations?




SKIPRAT (Steven) has built one and has some pics in his photo album(or at least he had some on old IAP forum). Give him a shout.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a couple of emails today asking for the same thing.
I'm still struggling through this new site and I honestly don't know if I have an album or not. I did have several pics and a couple of diagrams on my last pantogragh in my album. I wasn't worried about saving any pen pics from my old album, but now I think these were the only ones I had of the pantogragh. 
When I get home this weekend, I'll check on my home PC and see if I still have the pics and attempt to start a new album. If I can't figure it out, then I'll just post the pics on my own site for a while.

I appreciate the need for the site to be updated, but I really can't get my head around the new format and find it very difficult to use. 
But then I'm pretty thick to start with:redface:


----------



## raymond ekberg (Aug 15, 2008)

if anyone can get plans for a phantograph let me know I have a mach and woud like to build one   send to rayslock5@yahoo.com


----------



## low_48 (Aug 16, 2008)

Might look at Ebay first.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-SM-300-En...ryZ46744QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fred (Aug 16, 2008)

Brand new that unit sells for $1,636.00. The E-bay deal is going to be interesting to watch and see what it actually brings.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 16, 2008)

low_48 said:


> Might look at Ebay first.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-SM-300-En...ryZ46744QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




This is tempting since I live 7 miles from Williamsport, but I wouldn't have the slightest idea what to do with it.


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 16, 2008)

skiprat said:


> I got a couple of emails today asking for the same thing.
> I did have several pics and a couple of diagrams on my last pantogragh in my album. I wasn't worried about saving any pen pics from my old album, but now I think these were the only ones I had of the pantogragh.


 
Hey Skiprat,  here's a couple of those pics of your 'pantogragh', I think the drawings are in your 'new' album' as well:wink:


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 16, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> This is tempting since I live 7 miles from Williamsport, but I wouldn't have the slightest idea what to do with it.



You could send it to me!!!!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a Scott model 500 waiting in the dust to mess with sometime in the future. Not as nice looking as the one there, but all working.


----------

